# List of stuff i currently own...



## geeko (Aug 29, 2006)

I lost my cable for my digicam so i'm unable to take pics of what i have..here's the list of my tiny MAC stuff


*Eyeshadows - pot *
Aquadisiac
Steamy
Blue Absinthe
Zonk Bleu!
Surreal
Waternymph
Aquavert
Jewel Blue
Freshwater
Moon's Reflection
Flashtrack
Electrosky
Beautiful Iris
Hepcat
Plum Dressing
Parfait amour
Mancatcher
Creme De violet
Stars N Rockets
Star Violet
Nocturnelle
Trax
Leisuretime
Elite
Mulch
Woodwinked
Botannical
Retrospeck
Relaxing
Summer Neutral
Dazzlelight
Naked lunch
Gorgeous gold
Gold Mine
Amber lights
Love Bud
Juiced
Juxt
Metamorph
Swimming
Humid
Overgrown
Da bling
Pink Venus
Pink Freeze
Pink Paphillon
Living Pink
Slip Pink
Sea Myth
Dovefeather
Carbon
Knight Divine
Electra

Bright side/Gallery Gal e/s duo
Illusionary/ Burning ambition e/s duo

*Quads/eye palettes*
Sweetiecake quad
Thunder Eyes quad
Summerwear quad
Flowering quad
Patternmaker warm eyes palette
Patternmaker cool eyes Palette
Ornamentalism warm eye palette

*Pigments*
Golden olive
Golders Green
Nightlight
Sunnydaze
Shimmer pink
Azreal blue
Dazzle ray
Gold dusk
Blue storm
Softwash grey
Fuschia
Rose
Tan
Lovely Lily
Vanilla
Melon

*Face/cheeks*
MSF Petticoat
MSF Porcelain Pink
MSF Medium
Shell PeaRL Beauty powder
Tahitan sand beauty powder
Freeform iridiscient powder (sorry for spelling error)
Overprint blush
Dollymix blush
Peachykeen blush
Springsheen blush
Peaches blush
Foolish me blush
Golden kitty/ primkin blush duo
Rose hip/ blossum up blush duo
Flirt N tease blush
Plum foolery blush
Well dressed blush
Dame blush
Cute blush
Pinch O peach blush
Pink Swoon blush
Sweet William Blushcreme
Summer lily blushcreme
Maidenchant Blushcreme
Lune blushcreme

*Base*
Luna Cream colour base
Fuschia perfect Cream colour base
Chartru eye paint
Canton candy eye paint
Sea me Shade stick
Lucky Jade Shade stick
Royal Hue Shade stick

*Lips*
Coral Grade lipglass
Pinkular Lipglass
Bait lipglass
Sex Ray Lipglass
Kei Lipglass
Heartfelt pink lipglass
Dejarose Lipglass
Cultured Lipglass
Enchantress Lipglass
Nymphette Lipglass
Oyster Girl Lipglass
Uberpeach Chromeglass
Flowerosophy lustreglass
Tres Cher! lipglass
Elegant peach lipglass
Dusk Lipglass
Budding Lustreglass
Pink Clash lipglass
Palatial lustreglass
Springbean lustreglass
Glamoursun lipglass
Show Coral Chromeglass
Saphoric Lipgelee
Rule of Plum lipglass

Lipsticks
Lipblossum
Pink Cabana
Goddess

Tinted lip conditioner: (all short form)
Clarice 
Daisy
Miss Bunny
Cleo's coral kiss

*Fluidlines*
Blue Peep
Delphic
Non Conformist
Waveline
Shade
Graphic Brown
Dipdown
Lithograph
Sweet Sage
New Weed

*Eye Pencils/ eye kohl*
Minted Eye Kohl
Engraved powerpoint
Stubborn born powerpoint
So There Jade powerpoint
Prussian powerpoint
Out to sea powerpoint

*Others*
Select sheer pressed powder in NC20
Select tint in NC30
Studio Fix fluid in NC20

*Tools*
209
187
242
224
219
239
217
213

Will update pics if i manage to get hold of a digi cam


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2006)

oops! i left out my liquidlasts...

Aqualine
Greenplay
Blue Herizon
Dressed Khaki
Pop iris.


----------



## Katura (Aug 29, 2006)

GREAT collection!

I think I'm going to use your list of eyeshadows compared to mine to figure out what I need to increase my collection! You have a great amount!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 29, 2006)

you've got a great collection of eyeshadows!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow u have a very impressive e/s collection going on there


----------

